# [KERNEL] ¿Porque el cambio de nombre de Interfaces (Abierto)

## ZaPa

Hola.

Hace un tiempo ojeando por la red me di cuenta que se han cambiado bastante el tema del nombre de las interfaces de red, siempre han sido del tipo ethX y ahora lo han cambiado a enp3sX.

Quisiera saber el porque de este cambio, si es que alguien lo sabe. ¿A que se debe? 

Un saludo.

----------

## tuxtor

Fue parte de los cambios de systemd y udev

http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/ (no encontré un link en español, pero basicamente es por eso   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## pelelademadera

perdon, le erre de thread....

----------

## opotonil

No se si tendra relacion, pero lo primero que me viene a la cabeza es que este relacionado con la notificacion de Portage que salia al sincronizar:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2013-11-07-python-exec-package-move
> 
>   Title                     python-exec package move
> ...

 

Salu2.

PD: No veo la relacion con el post original...

----------

## esteban_conde

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> * FEATURES: preserve-libs sandbox
> 
> * Both python2 and python3 USE flags are enabled, but only one
> 
> * can be in the shebangs. Using python3. 

 

Eso puede ser una fuente de errores o al menos a mi me parece.

1)eselect python list

segun el resultado elige el nº que tenga python-2.7

2)eselect python set nº

----------

